# Past weekend in Colorado



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not any good action shots off of Russel but it was a nice run without a doubt. Perfect cream corn with a little bit of boiler plate at the very top. Very soft once you got 10-20 yards into it. A look at the slayage








My line took a narrow choke through the rocks then a hard right turn or risk tumbling into the rocks, which would suck. Fortunately I didn't tomahawk on this run and left a nice track down the chute.








Next up was the XYZ chutes. It's an easy skin from the Russel basin to get to the top of Current Creek Bench which guards the entrance to XYZ chutes. Cody and myself getting ready for Y chute I believe.








and dropping.
































Then it was Tom's turn.
















He was pretty damn happy with it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So we stopped for a quick bite to eat at the Peter Rabbit hut. This hut is covered by more snow than any other year that I can remember. I was looking up at our lines in the XYZ's above the hut.








So after a PBR and some snacks, we busted a trail over to the Second Creek ridge to go nail Corner Pocket Chute. The steep open face above me is called the Postage Stamp. Corner pocket drops in by the cliff to the right.








Cody was just lovin' this day.








So we get on top of Corner Pocket and look at this. Completely untouched.








Yeah, I think I'll slay this one.
































It was pretty funny, a group of three tele skiers followed up behind us. They were using our skin track that we busted up there and we still got to the chute way ahead of them. When I dropped I guess they were complaining about me making big arcing turns. Well I got there first, busted trail, and I am not a powder farmer. Sorry guys. I ended up busting another trail back up the ridge for them anyway.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tom rocked Corner Pocket too.
















































A look at our lines. Yeah, we did take a lot of canvas...








There was still plenty for the tele dudes...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We knew North facing stuff was still good and that anything else was sun cooked. So we busted a trail right back up to the ridge between Second and Current Creek so that we could get some North facing chutes that dropped into lower 2nd creek close to the highway. I busted a skintrack up a 45 degree ridge that the tele group was quite happy to use. So our big "hog" turns weren't so bad after I paved a splitboard highway for them.
We dropped the unamed chute back into Second Creek. It was very shady, the light was a bit funky, but the snow was perfect.
















































and the slayed line.








After that we got into some really wet heavy sun exposed snow to get down to the highway. Riding through trees in that just sucks. Still, I would pay that price over and over again for those turns. 
I know there are a lot of other Coloretards who slayed it this weekend. Put up your pics and vids on this thread...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

This last weekend was sick! Got to see some major snow and some warm bluebird skies.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

so sick guys. I wish i was up there with yall


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice pics, it was the best couple of days of riding I have ever had for sure...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Men your dog kicks ass, he seems to enjoy it more than you.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cody is definitely a bad ass. He just kills it out there all day long. That dog probably climbs and descends 1K more vert than I do on any given tour. I wish I had that much energy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I dream of going to Colorado... I'm heading to Vermont for a three day snowboard trip tomorrow - 8 hour drive babayyyyyy. 

I hope it doesn't get too warm @ Stowe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I was at the Basin saturday.. nice day.. little windy and icey down low. no new snow hurt a bit and if it doesn't snow at least a couple inches by this saturday, I may not go. (My mtn bike is crying about siting in the garage on some fab riding days.) snow or bike ? :dunno:


oh yeah, nice pics. I have a few from my camera phone I'll try and get up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow bro, pics look soooo fun.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

looks like tomorrow and saturday could be another fantastic couple of days. think i'll be taking advantage of the basin for sure on saturday morning.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:yep... snowing right now here in CO


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

This should be a great closing weekend for Loveland, they should get a good amount of snow by the end of this storm. It looks like the storm is located directly on top of the continental divide.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> This should be a great closing weekend for Loveland, they should get a good amount of snow by the end of this storm. It looks like the storm is located directly on top of the continental divide.


definitely sounds like that's where the worst of it is right now. hopefully all of loveland pass just gets nailed here in the next day or two.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

yeah, lots of snow on the Eisenhower tunnel cams... figures it would happen this weekend... I got hurt last weekend and not able to go this weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

It looks like you guys got 6" inches of fluffy snow. Enjoy , conditions today are going to be pretty nice.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

yeah, don't rub it in... I'm still on the 'injured reserve' list 


A-Basin web cam


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

i can't get up there until tomorrow morning, but it's supposed to snow most of the day today too, with another 2-4 inches possible. doesn't look like hardly anyone is at a-basin right now, so hopefully things will still be looking good tomorrow. i still haven't been back to montezuma bowl this season...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

b_to_the_c said:


> i still haven't been back to montezuma bowl this season...


 and you live there. I heard it's pretty good, I am surprised they still have it open considering it's facing the sun and all.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> and you live there. I heard it's pretty good, I am surprised they still have it open considering it's facing the sun and all.


i've just spent a lot of time on other mountains is all. i am a bit worried about the coverage back there, though. i already trashed one of my boards at a-basin this season, and that wasn't even back in the bowl. actually, my board got jacked up on my way back to the bowl, and then visibility got really bad, and i lost the motivation and went home.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> and you live there. I heard it's pretty good, I am surprised they still have it open considering it's facing the sun and all.


I was just there sunday... that's were I messed myself up (at the bowl).. lots of snow still at the Basin.. where I got hurt was pretty heavily trafficked hard/icy pack.

with 6" over since yesterday and continuing snow, this weekend should rock. good news for everyone but me


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I had today off, but bailed on it. Snotel sites were the same from when I left work yesterday 6". 6" on top of a very hardpack base is ok, but not a hooky day. The other factor was the sustained 40mph winds recorded at Berthoud and Loveland passes. So lot's of slopes are just going to be blown off. Could be some could fill on North facing chutes and in the trees though. Tomorrow is the day to get it. The warm up predicted should get rid of most powder by Sunday.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Lift 8 at Loveland is shut down and today was brutal. I wasn't there but I live down the street pretty much and the wind kept me up most of the night. Very cold and jacked up for May 2nd. I have 2 days left at Loveland so I hope tomorrow and the next day are a LOT nicer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounded like it was decent at Loveland. Not enough of a glowing report to make me wish I had played hooky today. The winds were definitely a big factor. Tomorrow is supposed to be good, but get out early. Some reports are calling for thunderstorms by 1pm. That will close down the resort fast. Sunday should just be a good sunny day, maybe some wind. 

Lifts 8 and 9 were shut down, so the goods off of those lifts could be very nice on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

yeah the earlier the better for sure. i am planning on being on the road by 6 am, possibly earlier.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Man the past two days at Loveland have been heaven. I spent yesterday ripping up 10" of pow in a t-shirt and today burnt the groomers all day and got sunburnt in my tshirt haha. There were 3 kegs and an array of bbq's going in the parking lot. Sad day to see Loveland close but I'll still be hitting A-Ba until close. I think I'm going to get a pass there because it'll be good for the rest of this year and all of next year for $300. It'll pay for itself before next season even comes around. I also managed to get myself one of their giant rolls of toilet paper that will probably last me until next season lol.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

if you do A-basin, it's a good deal to get the season pass. an even better pass if you want to hit a lot of the other resorts, one of the Colorado Passes or the Epic should serve you well.

I bought a std -08/09 Abasin pass and yes, it's good this season as well


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I was there at Loveland on Friday May 2nd...sick pow and killer whiteout blizzard conditions. For me cutting work to ride, it was amazing, who cares about the wind!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

got to a-basin real early on saturday morning. i was one of the first dozen or so people to the top of montezuma bowl. there was about 8 skiers just standing there looking at the nice powder down below, so while they were standing there admiring it, i decided to strap in and actually enjoy it. pretty good day all around...i only stayed up for a little more than a couple hours..then it started to warm up a bit and i decided to pack it in and go home early. all kinds of people hitting back-country lines in loveland pass too. not sure how many more times i'll get back up there this year, but if i don't make it back, i'd say that was an alright way to end my season.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have absolutely no use for anything more than Loveland and A-Basin when it comes to that region of Colorado. The most I would buy is a Loveland pass and maybe an A-Basin pass. Keystone, Breck, Vail and Beaver Creek just aren't my style at all. I prefer the hometown/local feel of Loveland and A-Basin and the terrain is unbeatable between the two.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I just found those two mountains slow to get snow...so winter park and steamboat seem to get dumped early and often. I end with the best, Loveland and a-basin.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hm, I guess it's possible. I avoid yuppies, traffic, and crowds at all costs. I like Keystone for night-riding although I only got up there once this year, it was funner than shit skating down that ice  To each their own, Loveland is where I belong. I actually love the fact that nobody likes (knows) Loveland because it keeps all you silly fuckers out of my pow :laugh: No offense intended there :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Magnificent pictures!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Went to A-Basin last weekend, the Montezuma bowl is definitely a good addition to the mountain but it didn't quite seem to be what it's been built up to be. It was quite sick with some half decent trees, a good open ungroomed hill, some jumps here and there. I was hoping for a few little cliff drops etc. but either I just couldn't find em or they weren't there. They had a good 10" or so of fresh back there while the rest of the mountain had around 5"-7" which was pretty cool. Not many people back there either.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well last Saturday was a bona fide powder day on Berthoud Pass and other locations as well I am sure. We arrived at around 9am on Saturday the 9th with almost a foot of snow on the ground at the top of the pass. It got deeper as we went higher. It snowed plenty hard most of the day. Made for some interesting hikes, and we backed off a couple of objectives, just because of the wind and zero visibility issues. 
Some skin track stoke.
























We were going for Russel but it was just puking too hard and too white out to get that high up. So we opted for Skull Bite, a chute that is lower down on the ridge. I hadn't done it all year, so it was good to get on it. Unfortunately my partners dropped in before I could get the camera out. We then rode the Hidden Knoll Meadows over to Peter Rabbit hut for a quick lunch break. Peter Rabbit has more snow on it now than it has in the last 5 seasons. Generally by May the snowpack is starting to melt out. Not this year.








Splitboard stoke...








We made our way up to Corner Pocket breaking trail the whole time. There were only seven cars in the parking lot and absolutely no one was going over to the Current Creek/2nd Creek shots. Tons of work but first tracks were had. Corner Pocket had about 16-20" of full on Colorado blower in it. I had face shots all the way down to the safe zone. Chris thought it was pretty good too.
























Yeah that was good.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Slayed...








So we looked over at the wishbone couloir and thought we would go get it. It is one of the best chutes at Bert. Unfortunately the boot pack back up to the ridge washed out on us, and we struggled forever to get through the soft section. Once we hit the ridge line the thoughts of having to boot up the Postage stamp were just not appealing. Another 500 vert on already wasted legs. Our tracks had pretty much filled in on Corner Pocket from all the snow. So we just did a repeat.
Steve and Wahine.
















































Yeah, that was a very fun repeat. I didn't do Corner Pocket all season long. Which happens to be one of my favorite drops at Bert. In the last two months I've done it at least a half dozen times now. No complaints here.
We tried to skin up the ridge to get to the 110's. All the new snow was just sluffing off of the consolidated base on this 45 degree ridge. None of us could hold a ski on it. So once again, it was rack 'em and boot pack out. Sucked. We ran the 110's down to the highway and hitched our way to the top. We were all beat. Cody decided that Wahine made a great pillow on the way home. When she was a little puppy, she would hog the whole back seat and Cody would put up with it, being all cramped up. Now that she's grown up, Cody just makes her his bitch...








Sounds like yesterday and today were good days to hit it. We are short staffed at work this week so I couldn't take advantage. Hopefully Mr Right, Greenthumb and you other Colorado we todds, got up there and took advantage.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I didn't know you skied, I though you were one of us


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am always one of you on the down. On the way up, it's a different story. Unfortunately my partners (both skiers...as if that wasn't obvious) forgot their cameras. So I was behind the lense all day. No snowboard stoke, unless you count the splitboard pics...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PNW left overs are the best ones we get. Saturday was definitely unexpected with the amount of snow we got. I have a feeling that Saturday may have been the last powder of the year for me. The weather looks to be drying out and getting into the thunderstorm cycle next week. Bring on the corn!


----------

